# Debate Sargon of Shamash on The Ethics of Owning Slaves, Getting a Free Ride Through College, Being an Injun, Being a Nigger



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> You mean the heroic fighting men who won the revolution and kept negros from raping everything from New Orleans to Boston.


I doubt your family even had enough money to own slaves lol


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> I doubt your family even had enough money to own slaves lol


We fought for the confederacy and we were with Lee at Appomattox, yes.


----------



## Hyperbolic Steroids (Nov 24, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> I doubt your family even had enough money to own slaves lol


Slavery is the fucking cause of groids in America lol. If slavery never happened they'd all still be starving to death in Africa as intended. Slavers that turn 180 are the WORST, even the Arabs have been careful not to suddenly set free their "equipment".


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Europeans wanted tobacco and cotton, and didn’t like working in the fields, and the Indians died too fast.

Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> We fought for the confederacy and we were with Lee at Appomattox, yes.


This is not the bragging point you think it is. No slavery would mean not having to “defend yourself from negroes”.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> We fought for the confederacy and we were with Lee at Appomattox, yes.


If they never owned slaves, congrats, they were the ultimate cucks of american history. Not only did they support an illegal rebellion, but they lost, and have still been coping and seething about it for the last 140 years.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> This is not the bragging point you think it is. No slavery would mean not having to “defend yourself from negroes”.


It’s a point of pride, my ancestors fought for freedom.


----------



## Hyperbolic Steroids (Nov 24, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> This is not the bragging point you think it is. No slavery would mean not having to “defend yourself from negroes”.


They made the bed and now they have to sleep in it. For the whole 2 or so centuries and many more to come.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> If they never owned slaves, congrats, they were the ultimate cucks of american history. Not only did they support an illegal rebellion, but they lost, and have still been coping and seething about it for the last 140 years.


Go neck yourself rabbi.

Or better yet, dump yourself into a furnace. It would be kinder than you deserve.

(Also btw, I have ancestors that fought alongside Cromwell against the Irish).


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> It’s a point of pride, my ancestors fought for freedom.


I’m glad slavery ended, but if you like it so much, you should move to China


----------



## Neil (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I just happen to care about the future of my race.


Which one? Native Americans, potatofags or goatfuckers?


Shamash said:


> We fought for the confederacy and we were with Lee at Appomattox, yes.


Ah, so you come from a long line of failures, then. Your family fought for a failed state that was doomed the day the hicks who formed it seceded. You now live an eternal life of coping with that fact.

What have you accomplished in life, mr. Huwhite race?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> You mean the heroic fighting men who won the revolution and kept negros from raping everything from New Orleans to Boston.


They weren't drunk filthy potato grubbing Scots-Irish niggers, they were Anglo-Saxons who considered them lower than niggers, because at least niggers didn't know any better whereas the Scots-Irish did, they just preferred to be disgust filth, breeding with their social betters, the negro.


Shamash said:


> We fought for the confederacy and we were with Lee at Appomattox, yes.


Prove it. But all it means is your side was too retardo to win, either politically or via compromise. without going to war, which is what inbred trash does-hit something if it doesn't work.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Go neck yourself rabbi.
> 
> Or better yet, dump yourself into a furnace. It would be kinder than you deserve.
> 
> (Also btw, I have ancestors that fought alongside Cromwell against the Irish).


They fought ALONGSIDE Cromwell? Holy shit man you're just handing yourself even bigger L's. Not only has your family backed a group of slave holding oligarchs who professed freedom while keeping the white man poor by just grabbing slaves to do all the work and keep pay low, they also backed an illegitimate usurper before too!


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Neil said:


> Ah, so you come from a long line of failures, then. Your family fought for a failed state that was doomed the day the hicks who formed it seceded. You now live an eternal life of coping with that fact.
> 
> What have you accomplished in life, mr. Huwhite race?


I’m not going to dox myself simply to win an internet argument you retard.

“Long line of failures” yes my grandfather who built up his own manufacturing plant, providing employment for a whole county for decades, and providing me with a very comfortable lifestyle. I’m sure he would be surprised to learn his very successful family business was a failure.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> We fought for the confederacy and we were with Lee at Appomattox, yes.


>fought for the confederacy
>which had a Jewish secretary of state that owned a lot of slaves

jewed yet again


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m not going to dox myself simply to win an internet argument you retard.
> 
> “Long line of failures” yes my grandfather who built up his own manufacturing plant, providing employment for a whole county for decades, and providing me with a very comfortable lifestyle. I’m sure he would be surprised to learn his very successful family business was a failure.


And all you do is be a racist idiot who doesn't understand he's got african blood in him and is in denial because that one drop makes him a nigger. Congrats retard, I'm sure he's disavowing you wherever he ended up.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> They fought ALONGSIDE Cromwell? Holy shit man you're just handing yourself even bigger L's. Not only has your family backed a group of slave holding oligarchs who professed freedom while keeping the white man poor by just grabbing slaves to do all the work and keep pay low, they also backed an illegitimate usurper before too!


I have a family line and I’m proud of it. Can you trace your ancestors back past your grandparents? I can.

Most Americans have no familial identity or history. They are the epitome of landless lumpenproles.

So keep seething, you fucking faggot that I have a bloodline and you do not.


----------



## Peepeepoopoo1596 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> me with a very comfortable lifestyle


The mark of the alpha male


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I have a family line and I’m proud of it. Can you trace your ancestors back past your grandparents? I can.


Well, you can't trace that indian one back since they're a nigger and you're in denial


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> Well, you can't trace that indian one back since they're a nigger and you're in denial


My (maternal) grandfather’s grandfather was Indian. The amount of Indian blood I have is probably less than 1/32nd.

(Which btw, never meant not White in all of American history).


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I have a family line and I’m proud of it. Can you trace your ancestors back past your grandparents? I can.


I can trace mine all the way back to the 1500s. Learning more history has just made me realize that having pride purely for race is dumb because everyone has done idiotic things at least one in their life. I like my ancestor’s accomplishments, but they aren’t what define me


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Peepeepoopoo1596 said:


> The mark of the alpha male


Indeed. Vacations, private school, hundreds of acres of land.

Do you even own a car?

Or are you still paying your college debt?


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> My (maternal) grandfather’s grandfather was Indian. The amount of Indian blood I have is probably less than 1/32nd.
> 
> (Which btw, never meant not White in all of American history).


"Indian" yeah no, admit it, your grandfather's grandmother loved big black cock


----------



## Neil (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> My (maternal) grandfather’s grandfather was Indian. The amount of Indian blood I have is probably less than 1/32nd.
> 
> (Which btw, never meant not White in all of American history).


That still means you're not "pure of blood".


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I have a family line and I’m proud of it. Can you trace your ancestors back past your grandparents? I can.
> 
> Most Americans have no familial identity or history. They are the epitome of landless lumpenproles.
> 
> So keep seething, you fucking faggot that I have a bloodline and you do not.


My ancestors were legit Crusaders, not filthy potato niggers, yet I don't brag about it (except I am right now lol)


----------



## Lurker (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> My (maternal) grandfather’s grandfather was Indian. The amount of Indian blood I have is probably less than 1/32nd.
> 
> (Which btw, never meant not White in all of American history).


1 drop rule, motherfucker. indians are basically black so you, my friend, are a nigger.


----------



## Peepeepoopoo1596 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I have a family line and I’m proud of it. Can you trace your ancestors back past your grandparents? I can.
> 
> Most Americans have no familial identity or history. They are the epitome of landless lumpenproles.
> 
> So keep seething, you fucking faggot that I have a bloodline and you do not.


I'm glad I don't have to prop my ego up with a "bloodline" instead of having achievements of my own.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Lurker said:


> 1 drop rule, motherfucker. indians are basically black so you, my friend, are a nigger.


Never applied to Indians.

(I also have a history degree btw), so drop out of this debate now while you can.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Never applied to Indians.
> 
> (I also have a history degree btw), so drop out of this debate now while you can.


I’m doing an MA in history and I think you’re full of crap


----------



## Lurker (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Never applied to Indians.
> 
> (I also have a history degree btw), so drop out of this debate now while you can.


cope all you want, but indians are fucking filthy and have designated shitting streets. you are literal vermin. your history degree is just as real as toilets in India.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Never applied to Indians.
> 
> (I also have a history degree btw), so drop out of this debate now while you can.


If you have a history degree, then you should be well aware that southerners, especially those in richer families, often pretended to have "indian" relatives, usually cherokee, to cover up the fact that their child was the result of mixing with either a free or enslaved black or mulatto. This was a socially acceptable out, and a convenient fiction.


----------



## Neil (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Or are you still paying your college debt?


Is that a tacit admission that you either had the state pay for your ass in financial aid or that mommy and daddy paid your way through college?


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Lurker said:


> cope all you want, but indians are fucking filthy and have designated shitting streets. you are literal vermin. your history degree is just as real as toilets in India.


*cherokee Indian. You fucking retard.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> *cherokee Indian. You fucking retard.


nah, you seem like a pajeet. go back to your designated shitting street.

edit: also it's not "indian" it's "native american". surely if you were native american you would have known that. how odd. and you're a history major, you say?


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Neil said:


> Is that a tacit admission that you either had the state pay for your ass in financial aid or that mommy and daddy paid your way through college?


I had the wealth so my parents could pay for it yes.

Never had to work a part time job. Did you?

I’m guessing you did. Congratulations you just admitted to being poorer than me.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> *cherokee Indian. You fucking retard.


>Cherokee
  
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

EVERY TIME! LIKE CLOCKWORK!


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> >Cherokee
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> EVERY TIME! LIKE CLOCKWORK!


Given my maternal ancestors came from Oklahoma at the turn of the 20th century, yeah. There’s a picture around somewhere.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Indeed. Vacations, private school, hundreds of acres of land.
> 
> Do you even own a car?
> 
> Or are you still paying your college debt?


damn you're rich and spend your time wignat posting? I can excuse a wigger just seething about race because that's the only thing that he has in life but you're apparently wealthy enough to contribute to the white race with multiple women and yet you just sit at your pc bitching about some wiggers who killed a nigger.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Lurker said:


> nah, you seem like a pajeet. go back to your designated shitting street.
> 
> edit: also it's not "indian" it's "native american". surely if you were native american you would have known that. how odd. and you're a history major, you say?


Do you really think I care about current PC distinctions? Or were you not paying attention?

Ahmaud Arbery should never have been in the neighborhood if he had known proper boundaries he wouldn’t be dead.


----------



## Hyperbolic Steroids (Nov 24, 2021)

Peepeepoopoo1596 said:


> I'm glad I don't have to prop my ego up with a "bloodline" instead of having achievements of my own.


Why not both? If you think you are absolved of doing great things because your ancestors made their mark you are even more useless than a long line of peasants. I'd call it "having big shoes to fill."


----------



## Neil (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I had the wealth so my parents could pay for it yes.
> 
> Never had to work a part time job. Did you?
> 
> I’m guessing you did. Congratulations you just admitted to being poorer than me.


Thanks for the tacit admission that you never got any academic or merit-based scholarships. Mommy and daddy must be really proud of you, you're really doing a bang-up job at showing the Huwite race's intelligence and skill.


----------



## Peepeepoopoo1596 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Indeed. Vacations, private school, hundreds of acres of land.
> 
> Do you even own a car?
> 
> Or are you still paying your college debt?





Shamash said:


> Never applied to Indians.
> 
> (I also have a history degree btw), so drop out of this debate now while you can.





Shamash said:


> I had the wealth so my parents could pay for it yes.
> 
> Never had to work a part time job. Did you?
> 
> I’m guessing you did. Congratulations you just admitted to being poorer than me.


Daddy's money will never wash the nigger away from your genes.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Do you really think I care about current PC distinctions? Or were you not paying attention?
> 
> Ahmaud Arbery should never have been in the neighborhood if he had known proper boundaries he wouldn’t be dead.


it's not being PC so much as it's using words correctly. read a book or something, christ.

edit: if you are indian then you are from india. the reason that stupid people call native americans indians is because christopher columbus thought he landed in india, so he thought the natives were indians. learn some fucking history, retard.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Neil said:


> Thanks for the tacit admission that you never got any academic or merit-based scholarships. Mommy and daddy must be really proud of you, you're really doing a bang-up job at showing the Huwite race's intelligence and skill.


(I did actually)

Thanks for admitting your jealous.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I had the wealth so my parents could pay for it yes.
> 
> Never had to work a part time job. Did you?
> 
> I’m guessing you did. Congratulations you just admitted to being poorer than me.


Imagine looking down on working people while bragging about your grandpappy. It's revealing you can't list any accomplishments of your own, just what other family members did. How long have you been on prescription medication for your inbred retardation?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Do you really think I care about current PC distinctions? Or were you not paying attention?
> 
> Ahmaud Arbery should never have been in the neighborhood if he had known proper boundaries he wouldn’t be dead.


It doesn’t matter if your part pajeet or injun, having those in the first place means you’re impure by your own admission.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

This man is in such denial and insecure about the prospect of being even partly black he's acting like a white nigger. Holy shit. Kiwifarms ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Hyperbolic Steroids (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I had the wealth so my parents could pay for it yes.
> 
> Never had to work a part time job. Did you?
> 
> I’m guessing you did. Congratulations you just admitted to being poorer than me.


Having to earn a living isn't anything worthy of derision. I find it to be respectable. Having a modest and honest life is surely not nearly as bad as having a grand one that is spent sitting on the shoulders of the great ancestors before you. Almost seems like you'd be letting them down in that regard no?


----------



## Lurker (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> This man is in such denial and insecure about the prospect of being even partly black he's acting like a white nigger. Holy shit. Kiwifarms ladies and gentlemen!


Sargon would be so crushed.


----------



## Neil (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> your


you're*

Is this really the most intelligent the Huwite race has to offer?


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> (I did actually)
> 
> Thanks for admitting your jealous.


>claiming to have won academic awards
>your jealous

i want to keep him as a pet wigger


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm tempted to see if I can dig more into this. I mean, if he really had such famous and respectable ancestry, then surely they'll be easy to find!


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 24, 2021)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> >claiming to have won academic awards
> >your jealous
> 
> i want to keep him as a pet wigger


They're so cute when they defend the "white" race.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Neil said:


> you're*
> 
> Is this really the most intelligent the Huwite race has to offer?


Grammar poasting. Truly you have me owned.

I’m posting on my phone btw, so I make occasional mistakes.

It’s amazing to see the negro defenders of this thread, throwing around accusations of racial impurity.

Really says something about their sincerity, doesn’t it?

But what can you say? Degenerates will be degenerates.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Grammar poasting. Truly you have me owned.
> 
> I’m posting on my phone btw, so I make occasional mistakes.
> 
> ...


Bro, we weren't even going into that until you called yourself pure blooded.


----------



## Peepeepoopoo1596 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Grammar poasting. Truly you have me owned.
> 
> I’m posting on my phone btw, so I make occasional mistakes.
> 
> ...


You'll never be white


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> Bro, we weren't even going into that until you called yourself pure blooded.


I’m White under every historical American definition.

Not some Pol tard’s autistic phantasma.


----------



## Peepeepoopoo1596 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m White under every historical American definition.
> 
> Not some Pol tard’s autistic phantasma.


lol cope


----------



## Kerr Avon (Nov 24, 2021)

Never expected Enoch Powell to reincarnate as an Amerimutt,  here on the farms of all places.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m posting on my phone btw, so I make occasional mistakes.





Shamash said:


> But what can you say? Degenerates will be degenerates.


Phone posting is definitely degenerate


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m White under every historical American definition.
> 
> Not some Pol tard’s autistic phantasma.


One drop rule motherfucker, you're a nigger.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Peepeepoopoo1596 said:


> lol cope


>use retard derived taxonomy, not RL historical classification.

Tell me again, why you aren’t serving my breakfast?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> >use retard derived taxonomy, not RL historical classification.
> 
> Tell me again, why you aren’t serving my breakfast?


You clearly failed some of those history classes


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Nov 24, 2021)

Catch The Rainbow said:


> >claim to be pureblooded white
> >be descended from potato niggers who were only recently considered white
> >be descended from Indians too
> 
> ...



People like you are the first ones to argue with the premise of white nationalism by saying "white" _isn't _an authentic category, i.e. Irish is not the same thing as Swedish is not the same thing as Lithuanian etc etc. So you think wignats are inherently incongruous.
And yet you admit there are a ton of 'white mutts' who  effortlessly share common cultural/political space in this country, and in how they position themselves in this country's identity politics. "x people are always like this." That sounds like a culturally coherent in-group to me.
Which is it? You can't have it both ways.

post nose btw


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m White under every historical American definition.
> 
> Not some Pol tard’s autistic phantasma.


You claim to be educated and a winner of merit based scholarships yet you say the stupidest and make the most erroneous claims on race, of all things, to support your wignat lunacy.  You demand everyone defend the honor of your low class ancestors while phoneposting (like a nigger). The Scots-Irish were never "white" and as for Indians, not even they claim to be white.

You are the very definition of a /pol/tard. Probably also a low level glownigger who was made to post here as punishment for eating all the donuts.


----------



## Peepeepoopoo1596 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> >use retard derived taxonomy, not RL historical classification.
> 
> Tell me again, why you aren’t serving my breakfast?


Still not white.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 24, 2021)

I love how every person who REEs about saving the white race is always incredibly stupid, and not actually white.


----------



## Hyperbolic Steroids (Nov 24, 2021)

All Cops Are Based said:


> People like you are the first ones to argue with the premise of white nationalism by saying "white" _isn't _an authentic category, i.e. Irish is not the same thing as Swedish is not the same thing as Lithuanian etc etc. So you think wignats are inherently incongruous.
> And yet you admit there are a ton of 'white mutts' who  effortlessly share common cultural/political space in this country, and in how they position themselves in this country's identity politics. "x people are always like this." That sounds like a culturally coherent in-group to me.
> Which is it? You can't have it both ways.
> 
> post nose btw


Are you defending the Irish or mixed race white supremacists?


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Bunny Tracks said:


> I love how every person who REEs about saving the white race is always incredibly stupid, and not actually white.


It's like clockwork. 

"I'M PURE BLOODED!"

"I'M PART CHEROKEE PRINCESS."

Dude's like OPL but with a richer family.


----------



## Neil (Nov 24, 2021)

@Shamash post your hand


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Neil said:


> @Shamash post your hand


Please God, let it be that we've got another ayylmao white supremacist on the farms. It would be something to give thanks for tomorrow for sure.



Golden Boy said:


> They murdered that nigger thief, but how were they all convicted of 4 counts of murder?


Felony murder. Basically, because they committed a felony and in the commission of that felony someone was murdered, for each felony that gets applied for the murder, they get charged with felony murder alongside it. It's how people who drive a getaway car during a gas station robbery where someone gets shot ends up getting the chair - while they didn't pull the trigger, they contributed enough that by law, they're just as guilty.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Nov 24, 2021)

All Cops Are Based said:


> People like you are the first ones to argue with the premise of white nationalism by saying "white" _isn't _an authentic category, i.e. Irish is not the same thing as Swedish is not the same thing as Lithuanian etc etc. So you think wignats are inherently incongruous.
> And yet you admit there are a ton of 'white mutts' who  effortlessly share common cultural/political space in this country, and in how they position themselves in this country's identity politics. "x people are always like this." That sounds like a culturally coherent in-group to me.
> Which is it? You can't have it both ways.
> 
> post nose btw


White is a racial category for sure in the USA but the definition of white changes. Irish used to not be considered white and were regularly discriminated against, same with Italians and other groups of people. It's fine to be a mutt but for some reason the people who always scream about how racially pure and white they are overwhelmingly tend to not be considered white by any metric pre 1950. White nationalism is understandable but why is it that barely any anglos or core white groups talk about it while the recently white are obsessed with it?


----------



## Hyperbolic Steroids (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> Please God, let it be that we've got another ayylmao white supremacist on the farms. It would be something to give thanks for tomorrow for sure.
> 
> 
> Felony murder. Basically, because they committed a felony and in the commission of that felony someone was murdered, for each felony that gets applied for the murder, they get charged with felony murder alongside it. It's how people who drive a getaway car during a gas station robbery where someone gets shot ends up getting the chair - while they didn't pull the trigger, they contributed enough that by law, they're just as guilty.


What did that third guy get charged for? I can understand the father and son but their camera guy?


Catch The Rainbow said:


> White is a racial category for sure in the USA but the definition of white changes. Irish used to not be considered white and were regularly discriminated against, same with Italians and other groups of people. It's fine to be a mutt but for some reason the people who always scream about how racially pure and white they are overwhelmingly tend to not be considered white by any metric pre 1950. White nationalism is understandable but why is it that barely any anglos or core white groups talk about it while the recently white are obsessed with it?



I wouldn't say that. I know plenty of Europeans that are WN or WN-adjacent. It's just that Americans typically broadcast it and then happen to not be "white" enough to qualify. I know plenty of "WN" groups that are literally 25% not "white" including but not limited to possessing: Greeks, Persians, Arabs, Japs, Chinese, Mongolians, and the occasional Quadroon, Octaroon and even sometimes a full blown "based black guy." The one thing they have in common seems to be racism, and not even just towards a specific group.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 24, 2021)

Only idiots care about skin color. All that matters is being an American.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Nov 24, 2021)

What in the flying fuck does any of this have to do with the facts, evidence, and trial...

Oh, this is A&N. Forgot where I was for a moment.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Only idiots care about skin color. All that matters is being an American.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Nov 24, 2021)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Only idiots care about skin color. All that matters is being an American.








"Being American" will soon mean nothing. Biology is the stem, culture is the flower.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Neil said:


> lol nice fanfiction, this entire post reeks of "I haven't been outside since high school"


Keep denying reality you worthless waste of space.

Nothing I’ve said here is a lie, and you are a worthless faggot who deserves to have his brains bashed in with a rock.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Keep denying reality you worthless waste of space.
> 
> Nothing I’ve said here is a lie, and you are a worthless faggot who deserves to have his brains bashed in with a rock.


Quit acting like the nigger you know you are deep inside.


----------



## Neil (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Keep denying reality you worthless waste of space.
> 
> Nothing I’ve said here is a lie, and you are a worthless faggot who deserves to have his brains bashed in with a rock.


post your hand


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> Quit acting like the nigger you know you are deep inside.


Eat shit and die faggot.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Keep denying reality you worthless waste of space.
> 
> Nothing I’ve said here is a lie, and you are a worthless faggot who deserves to have his brains bashed in with a rock.


You saying you are pure blooded is a lie. It’s hard to be of pure blood in the US because somewhere down the line, people mixed with each other. The average American black is 20% white genetically


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 24, 2021)

Neil, Techpriest, and  Shamash just have a fuckfest while the Mature Kiwis talk about Niggers.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shidoen said:


> Neil, Techpriest, and  Shamash just have a fuckfest while the Mature Kiwis talk about Niggers.


That sounds super homosexual


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shidoen said:


> Neil, Techpriest, and  Shamash just have a fuckfest while the Mature Kiwis talk about Niggers.


Please, we are talking about niggers as @Shamash is in denial about his status as one by 20th century legal codes that would have applied to his grandfather somewhere like Oklahoma, as he was at best, a quadroon


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 24, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> That sounds super homosexual


I assume every Kiwi is just some form of ambiguous glowie, except more retarded.


> Please, we are talking about niggers as @Shamash is in denial about his status as one by 20th century legal codes that would have applied to his grandfather somewhere like Oklahoma, as he was at best, a quadroon


Okay let's give the retard a chance, when everyone's a nigger, no one will be.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

(BTW my ancestors did own slaves)

It’s fucking sickening to see people celebrating this. Blacks are treated this way for a reason.

Just another step in the road to the slaughter of Whites that is coming. One that some people tried to warn about.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> (BTW my ancestors did own slaves)
> 
> It’s fucking sickening to see people celebrating this. Blacks are treated this way for a reason.


>They owned slaves
"Cherokee" my ass then.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> (BTW my ancestors did own slaves)
> 
> It’s fucking sickening to see people celebrating this. Blacks are treated this way for a reason.


Everyone's ancestors had the chance to own and be slaves, it's called world history and not being a weak tribeman.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> >They owned slaves
> "Cherokee" my ass then.


They were proud, rich, and White.

So STFU.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> (BTW my ancestors did own slaves)
> 
> It’s fucking sickening to see people celebrating this. Blacks are treated this way for a reason.
> 
> Just another step in the road to the slaughter of Whites that is coming. One that some people tried to warn about.


As a nigger, you shouldn't need to worry about that slaughter but thanks for the warning anyway.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> They were proud, rich, and White.
> 
> So STFU.


>white
>part Indian 
Pick one and roll with it. There are cases of Indians claiming to be white, but that was mainly because they were oftentimes given less rights compared to Anglos, so they’d try and pass as “white” the best they could. If they called themselves white, it was more for survival than anything else.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 24, 2021)

I don't know much about my ancestors due to Irish, German, and maybe Hamilton (no seriously a maybe) all I can say to @Shamash is that despite being a claimed full-blooded white, you still act like the average Nigger.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> They were proud, rich, and White.
> 
> So STFU.


Then you're denying the draw of the white man to colonize the wild, are you not? There's no shame in admitting you've got jungle fever, just shame in denying it.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> Then you're denying the draw of the white man to colonize the wild, are you not? There's no shame in admitting you've got jungle fever, just shame in denying it.


Nigger sex hits difference, more teeth and nails.- (REDACTED)


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> >white
> >part Indian
> Pick one and roll with it. There are cases of Indians claiming to be white, but that was mainly because they were oftentimes given less rights compared to Anglos, so they’d try and pass as “white” the best they could. If they called themselves white, it was more for survival than anything else.


My ancestors on my father’s side are pure European. My maternal grandfather has Indian heritage, my maternal grandmother is also of Scotch-Irish extraction. My maternal grandfather was himself only IIRC a quarter Indian IIRC.

So yes I have far more European ancestry than  Indian. Well over 99.999%.

There is no Non White heritage on my father’s side and only a fraction on my mother’s father’s side.

That’s White by every definition.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> My ancestors on my father’s side are pure European. My maternal grandfather has Indian heritage, my maternal grandmother is also of Scotch-Irish extraction. My maternal grandfather was himself only IIRC a quarter Indian IIRC.
> 
> So yes I have far more European ancestry than  Indian. Well over 99.999%.


"Indian". In a person from the south. From a well off family. That's got slaves. 

Admit it dude, you're at least 1/32 black.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> My ancestors on my father’s side are pure European. My maternal grandfather has Indian heritage, my maternal grandmother is also of Scotch-Irish extraction. My maternal grandfather was himself only IIRC a quarter Indian IIRC.
> 
> So yes I have far more European ancestry than  Indian. Well over 99.999%.


You would be a side character in the Turner Diaries with that genetic coding.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 24, 2021)

Christ, I have heard more sperging out about ones family and the associated honor here than at the Klingon section of a Star Trek convention.

We are rando on the interwebs. Nobody will care tomorrow about how honorable you family is so stop this autistic screeching.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

I’ve debased myself enough, I’m done with this thread.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’ve debased myself enough, I’m done with this thread.


Leave if you want, it won't stop you from knowing deep down you're even more of a nigger than our dead friend here could ever be.


----------



## snailslime (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> (BTW my ancestors did own slaves)
> 
> It’s fucking sickening to see people celebrating this. Blacks are treated this way for a reason.
> 
> Just another step in the road to the slaughter of Whites that is coming. One that some people tried to warn about.


kill yourself


----------



## Hyperbolic Steroids (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> Then you're denying the draw of the white man to colonize the wild, are you not? There's no shame in admitting you've got jungle fever, just shame in denying it.


is it more respectable to have your genetic lineage "sullied" maternally or paternally? Basically is it based if your "aryan racewarrior" father knocks up a black conquested queen or is it better to have a black deadbeat dad? I know there is some autistic nuance about this in these types of communities and it's different for everyone.


----------



## Corpun (Nov 24, 2021)

Why are you niggers sperging about bloodlines and racial purity in a thread about a jogger getting his comeuppance?


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Hyperbolic Steroids said:


> is it more respectable to have your genetic lineage "sullied" maternally or paternally? Basically is it based if your "aryan racewarrior" father knocks up a black conquested queen or is it better to have a black deadbeat dad? I know there is some autistic nuance about this in these types of communities and it's different for everyone.


Human beings have mixed and interbred when they met to the point where there's neanderthal and other hominid genes floating around a lot of different populations. It's autistic as fuck to obsess over how pure your blood is, be it the 99% Egyptian Yakub King who's mulatto or the 99% Totally Not Denying He's Black Under 1 Drop Laws He Supports idiots. Humans are so down to fuck we fucked other species of human into extinction.


----------



## Hyperbolic Steroids (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> Human beings have mixed and interbred when they met to the point where there's neanderthal and other hominid genes floating around a lot of different populations. It's autistic as fuck to obsess over how pure your blood is, be it the 99% Egyptian Yakub King who's mulatto or the 99% Totally Not Denying He's Black Under 1 Drop Laws He Supports idiots. Humans are so down to fuck we fucked other species of human into extinction.


Yeah, no denying that. It's just interesting to see other's opinions on the topic. I've seen self proclaimed Neo Nazis thirsting over black chicks under the guise of it being conquest. Strange times we live in.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Hyperbolic Steroids said:


> Yeah, no denying that. It's just interesting to see other's opinions on the topic. I've seen self proclaimed Neo Nazis thirsting over black chicks under the guise of it being conquest. Strange times we live in.


The internet and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race.


----------



## Glowie (Nov 24, 2021)

All Cops Are Based said:


> View attachment 2749286
> 
> "Being American" will soon mean nothing. Biology is the stem, culture is the flower.



And that flower is wilted, rotting and covered with cockroaches and mold.

Earth is salted and water is poisoned, riots burn entire towns down.

Enjoy your stay and watch the world burn. Making martyrs out of career criminals is the ad break to break the suspense.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 24, 2021)

Glowie said:


> And that flower is wilted, rotting and covered with cockroaches and mold.
> 
> Earth is salted and water is poisoned, riots burn entire towns down.
> 
> Enjoy your stay and watch the world burn. Making martyrs out of career criminals is the ad break to break the suspense.


lol calm down


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

@Shamash with a few clarifications. But still holy shit, what a nigger.





EDIT: So ass blasted he just won't stop.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> View attachment 2749505
> @Shamash with a few clarifications. But still holy shit, what a nigger.
> 
> 
> ...


Go fuck your self you worthless nigger apologist.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> (BTW my ancestors did own slaves)
> 
> It’s fucking sickening to see people celebrating this. Blacks are treated this way for a reason.
> 
> Just another step in the road to the slaughter of Whites that is coming. One that some people tried to warn about.


Hey buddy I think you found the wrong door to LARP, the furry convention's two blocks down.


----------



## Peepeepoopoo1596 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Keep denying reality you worthless waste of space.
> 
> Nothing I’ve said here is a lie, and you are a worthless faggot who deserves to have his brains bashed in with a rock.





Shamash said:


> Eat shit and die faggot.





Shamash said:


> (BTW my ancestors did own slaves)
> 
> It’s fucking sickening to see people celebrating this. Blacks are treated this way for a reason.
> 
> Just another step in the road to the slaughter of Whites that is coming. One that some people tried to warn about.





Shamash said:


> They were proud, rich, and White.
> 
> So STFU.





Shamash said:


> My ancestors on my father’s side are pure European. My maternal grandfather has Indian heritage, my maternal grandmother is also of Scotch-Irish extraction. My maternal grandfather was himself only IIRC a quarter Indian IIRC.
> 
> So yes I have far more European ancestry than  Indian. Well over 99.999%.
> 
> ...





Shamash said:


> I’ve debased myself enough, I’m done with this thread.


*YOU*
*WILL
NEVER
BE*
*WHITE*


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 24, 2021)

I’m done with this thread.


----------



## Glowie (Nov 24, 2021)

Bunny Tracks said:


> lol calm down



I am quite enjoying myself with nice warm drink and blankets while I watch fans of "justice" having a merry old time.  Yet another political trial shit show among many to come. I can't be mad while I'm watching a circus, inevitable conclusions then some.

A dead criminal nog is dead and I'm satisfied with that. He didn't get to breed, which is a good thing.

Now just to wait how appeal courts treat this. I only expect the worst possible outcome.

Grab yourself a drink and watch this unfold. This is nowhere done yet.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 24, 2021)

Glowie said:


> I am quite enjoying myself with nice warm drink and blankets while I watch fans of "justice" having a merry old time.  Yet another political trial shit show among many to come. I can't be mad while I'm watching a circus, inevitable conclusions then some.
> 
> A dead criminal nog is dead and I'm satisfied with that. He didn't get to breed, which is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Sir, this is a Wendy's.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m done with this thread.


You said that before, yet you keep coming back like a buck looking to get broken by his massa. Genetic memory is coming through!


----------



## Peepeepoopoo1596 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m done with this thread.





You really gonna leave with your honor still impugned?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 24, 2021)

Peepeepoopoo1596 said:


> View attachment 2749528
> You really gonna leave with your honor still impugned?


So much for being white.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m done with this thread.


Good riddance faggot.


----------



## Mal0 (Nov 24, 2021)

Never trust Sumerian niggas. Learned of it first from Sargoy


----------



## Glowie (Nov 24, 2021)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Sir, this is a Wendy's.


My mistake, I thought it was KFC, primary sponsor of the courtroom streams. Just sit tight and wait for appeal courts for more hilarity.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 24, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> View attachment 2749505
> @Shamash with a few clarifications. But still holy shit, what a nigger.
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanna say I love how this faggot thinks being native is somehow better than being black.

Nigga, the natives got fucked even harder than the blacks, and unlike them, they didn't even get anything for it.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 25, 2021)

Oh shit, we've got our own thread in the thunderdome now!


----------



## Dyn (Nov 25, 2021)

@Shamash paperbag test rn


----------



## draggs (Nov 25, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I have a family line and I’m proud of it. Can you trace your ancestors back past your grandparents? I can.
> 
> Most Americans have no familial identity or history. They are the epitome of landless lumpenproles.
> 
> So keep seething, you fucking faggot that I have a bloodline and you do not.


I can trace my family back to the minor English and Scots nobility sent to the English Pale to oppress the potato niggers in the 15th century. You can trace your ancestry back to the po' buckra in the South and literal Christcucks


----------



## Dindus (Nov 25, 2021)

Shamash said:


> (Which btw, never meant not White in all of American history).


Lmao nice cope


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 25, 2021)

draggs said:


> I can trace my family back to the minor English and Scots nobility sent to the English Pale to oppress the potato niggers in the 15th century. You can trace your ancestry back to the po' buckra in the South and literal Christcucks


I’m sorry I can’t read gibberish. (Also my ancestors were rich enough to own slaves, I believe my great great grandfather was known for being especially harsh on them, more so than was seen as acceptable at the time).

Anyway I don’t feel particularly sympathetic to Ahmaud Arbery, at most his killers were unwise to go after him in today’s environment.

Anyone who wants to discuss my family background, political beliefs, or anything else is welcome to DM me though.

Sincerely,


----------



## byuu (Nov 25, 2021)

@Shamash is proof that leaving a legacy is overrated.

You work your ass off to create a lasting successful business and afford your kids the best chances in life just for your descendants to turn out to be useless autists who get made fun of by other autists on an autism forum.


----------



## CockPockets (Nov 25, 2021)

You don't get it guys, he's totally *White *with a capital W.


----------



## draggs (Nov 25, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m sorry I can’t read gibberish. (Also my ancestors were rich enough to own slaves, I believe my great great grandfather was known for being especially harsh on them, more so than was seen as acceptable at the time).
> 
> Anyway I don’t feel particularly sympathetic to Ahmaud Arbery, at most his killers were unwise to go after him in today’s environment.
> 
> ...


You read it well enough to respond to the charge that your ancestors were ofay trash. 

You will never be white.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 25, 2021)

CockPockets said:


> You don't get it guys, he's totally *White *with a capital W.


He’s more (((white))) than White lol


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Nov 25, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m sorry I can’t read gibberish. (Also my ancestors were rich enough to own slaves, I believe my great great grandfather was known for being especially harsh on them, more so than was seen as acceptable at the time).
> 
> Anyway I don’t feel particularly sympathetic to Ahmaud Arbery, at most his killers were unwise to go after him in today’s environment.
> 
> ...


How many bucks did your grandpappy break? It must feel weird knowing that your grandpappy was so fond of breaking bucks that it made other slaveowners uncomfortable


----------



## draggs (Nov 25, 2021)

Why can't the saviors of the huwhite race just be white

For once 

Why do they always have to be coconut niggers like @BoxerShorts47 or negroid/injun mutts like @Shamash or god knows what

Can't one of them be a plain old Anglo-Saxon 

Just one


----------



## What the shit (Nov 25, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m sorry I can’t read gibberish. (Also my ancestors were rich enough to own slaves


Fucking cool bro. How does it feel that your family will be forever hated in the history books for owning slaves? If you want repeat your families legacy so bad move to Libya.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 25, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m sorry I can’t read gibberish. (Also my ancestors were rich enough to own slaves, I believe my great great grandfather was known for being especially harsh on them, more so than was seen as acceptable at the time).
> 
> Anyway I don’t feel particularly sympathetic to Ahmaud Arbery, at most his killers were unwise to go after him in today’s environment.
> 
> ...


*PAPER BAG TEST RN*


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 25, 2021)

I really just hope you get lynched tbh


----------



## Willie Thrills (Nov 25, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> You claim to be educated and a winner of merit based scholarships yet you say the stupidest and make the most erroneous claims on race, of all things, to support your wignat lunacy.  You demand everyone defend the honor of your low class ancestors while phoneposting (like a nigger). The Scots-Irish were never "white" and as for Indians, not even they claim to be white.
> 
> You are the very definition of a /pol/tard. Probably also a low level glownigger who was made to post here as punishment for eating all the donuts.


Scots-Irish...? 

What? 

You mean Scots-descended residents of Ireland who moved to the USA - the Ulstermen - the ones who defined themselves as the exact definition of white, were never white? 

Where the fuck did you learn _that?_


----------



## Lurker (Nov 25, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> Oh shit, we've got our own thread in the thunderdome now!


You're welcome. I was the one who reported that the thread was going off-topic and requested that posts be cut and made into a separate thread in Deep Thoughts. In hindsight this probably deserved to just get thrown into the wasteland that is the Thunderdome thread, but having a dedicated thread to point at @Shamash and call him a nigger is amusing.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Nov 25, 2021)

Just reminding everyone that Anglos, Germans, and Scandinavians are inbred forest niggers who would be still worshipping tree stumps and killing each other with sticks and rocks if they weren't forcefully civilized by the glorious cultures of the Mediterranean.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 25, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Just reminding everyone that Anglos, Germans, and Scandinavians are inbred forest niggers who would be still worshipping tree stumps and killing each other with sticks and rocks if they weren't forcefully civilized by the glorious cultures of the Mediterranean.


what if whiteness is really just the friends we made along the way?


----------



## Miss Misery (Nov 25, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Given my maternal ancestors came from Oklahoma at the turn of the 20th century, yeah. There’s a picture around somewhere.


So you can trace an ancestor back to the Dawes rolls? Are you a member of a federally recognized Cherokee tribe?


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Nov 25, 2021)

Lurker said:


> what if whiteness is really just the friends we made along the way?


I just don't like the idea that I have to be polite to some descendants of bog dwellers and cattle rapists because I happen to share a skin tone with them. What happened to hating people for their culture and religion, rather than their skin tone?


----------



## Lurker (Nov 25, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> I just don't like the idea that I have to be polite to some descendants of bog dwellers and cattle rapists because I happen to share a skin tone with them. What happened to hating people for their culture and religion, rather than their skin tone?


because it's easier to look at someone and judge them by their skin tone, since certain ethnicities do seem to share certain cultures and religions.

not saying it's right, but it do be that way.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Nov 25, 2021)

Lurker said:


> because it's easier to look at someone and judge them by their skin tone, since certain ethnicities do seem to share certain cultures and religions.
> 
> not saying it's right, but it do be that way.


That's why back in the day all foreigners had to wear their own foreign clothes, that's how you can tell when someone is not from your home village, they had a funny hat or something.  In fact this isn't such a bad idea. Western dress is a symbol of whiteness, after all.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 25, 2021)

Willie Thrills said:


> Scots-Irish...?
> 
> What?
> 
> ...



Actually, it was the English who defined themselves as the exact definition of White, not the Scots-Irish. If anything, the Ulstermen were probably the earliest example of the various "European Ethnic" groups in the annals of American history.

The English were the backbone of both the wealthy planter class and skilled tradesmen in the Southern colonies while the Scots-Irish were seen as squatters, criminals, and part of the underclass even back in the 1700's.

Let's be real here, if the Ulster Scots were Catholic like their cousins to the south in Ireland or up in the highlands of Scotland were, then the Anglo upper classes on both sides of the Atlantic would despise them every bit as much as they did the Irish Catholics and Scottish Highlanders, instead of only hating them slightly a little less.

Scots-Irish border reivers also invented nigger culture and redneck culture, and I say this as someone who is of primarily Scots-Irish blood.

Also, @Shamash is a Melungeon who really should just calm the fuck down.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 25, 2021)

Jee weez you must be a real special case @Shamash.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Nov 25, 2021)

Shamash said:


> We fought for the confederacy and we were with Lee at Appomattox, yes.


Haha loser


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 25, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Haha loser



The funniest part in all this is that the actual Scots-Irish underclass of the South generally hated the upper classes of plantation owners that spearheaded the Confederacy. Most Scots-Irish soldiers in the Confederacy were conscripts or only joined the Confederate Army in the beginning of the war because they didn't want federal troops in their own backyards.

Appalachia, the region with the highest concentration of Scots-Irish in the entire country back then and even to this day, was a hotbed of pro-Union sentiment. They may not have cared for black slaves but they hated the planters too.

For fuck's sake, West Virginia became a state purely due to the fact all those Scots-Irish mountaineers hated the Confederate ruling class and saw the Union as the lesser of two evils.

There were also pro-Union militias in territories that were nominal Confederate areas that were comprised of Scots-Irish hillbillies and the reason why Kentucky was a neutral border state instead of just joining the Confederacy is because of both the proximity to Ohio and the Scots-Irish hillbillies in the mountains of Eastern Kentucky who were too poor to own slaves and couldn't compete in the old plantation economy.

My Scots-Irish ancestors fought in the Civil War for the North, even if they personally didn't like the black slaves on the plantations.

The idea of the Scots-Irish underclass being staunch supporters of slavery and valorously giving their lives to the Southern cause is a revisionist myth that emerged many decades after the war ended.

The majority of the plantation and middle classes of the South that did support the Confederacy were Anglos of pure English stock and Episcopalian upbringing who viewed the largely Calvinist Scots-Irish with contempt and saw them as backwards barbarian hicks.

The other portions of the plantation classes that weren't Anglo were either French Creoles in Louisiana or Sephardic Jews in Missisippi and South Carolina.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Nov 25, 2021)

@Shamash  still mad the proud white southern army led by gentleman was defeated by a mixture of blacks, immigrants and commanded by a drunkard?

How about how a black man with a foreign name was president longer then the Confederacy existed?


----------



## Peepeepoopoo1596 (Nov 25, 2021)

Shamash said:


> I’m sorry I can’t read gibberish. (Also my ancestors were rich enough to own slaves, I believe my great great grandfather was known for being especially harsh on them, more so than was seen as acceptable at the time).
> 
> Anyway I don’t feel particularly sympathetic to Ahmaud Arbery, at most his killers were unwise to go after him in today’s environment.
> 
> ...


Still not white.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Nov 25, 2021)

draggs said:


> Why can't the saviors of the huwhite race just be white
> 
> For once
> 
> ...


Because the Anglo-Saxons are importing nonwhites.








						Republicans Debate Who's Nicer to Immigrants
					

1980 Presidential Debate between Ronald Reagan and George Bush Sr on CSpan where the two debate who is a better friend to immigrants.




					youtu.be


----------



## thisighuf (Nov 25, 2021)

This feels like one of those /pol/ threads. I wonder if @Shamash frequents that board.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Nov 25, 2021)

If slavery was good why isn't there slavery 2?


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 25, 2021)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> If slavery was good why isn't there slavery 2?


It’s called the private prison system


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 25, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> The funniest part in all this is that the actual Scots-Irish underclass of the South generally hated the upper classes of plantation owners that spearheaded the Confederacy. Most Scots-Irish soldiers in the Confederacy were conscripts or only joined the Confederate Army in the beginning of the war because they didn't want federal troops in their own backyards.
> 
> Appalachia, the region with the highest concentration of Scots-Irish in the entire country back then and even to this day, was a hotbed of pro-Union sentiment. They may not have cared for black slaves but they hated the planters too.
> 
> ...


So @Shamash confirmed for Border Reiver/Melungeon, then? No wonder this country is in the mess we're in.


Willie Thrills said:


> Scots-Irish...?
> 
> What?
> 
> ...


When I learned how they came to be in Ulster. How do you think they got there? James VI expelled them and put them in Ulster for acting like niggers and when they wouldn't stop the English sent them to the the USA where they taught their reiver ways to blacks, thus creating its unique variant, the American Nigger. Water seeks its own level as they used to say.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Nov 25, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> @Shamash still mad the proud white southern army led by gentleman was defeated by a mixture of blacks, immigrants and commanded by a drunkard?


This is the official prequel to the Chris Chan saga imo


----------



## draggs (Nov 25, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> Because the Anglo-Saxons are importing nonwhites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just glad to see you're still around


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 25, 2021)

Shamash said:


> They were proud, rich, and White.
> 
> So STFU.


So this..... is the kiwi aryan....... ive heard about........
Woah....... badass......


----------



## the fall of man (Nov 25, 2021)

Came for the shit flinging, stayed for the race calculus. White people can get an accent and a skin tone and have a lat/lng for your whole family tree


----------



## Mal0 (Nov 25, 2021)

According to Buck Breaking, white men were the real degenerate savages who actually preferred the anus of a black man over white woman poon.

So being proud of your whiteness is pretty gay.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 25, 2021)

I don't read @Shamash's post because he is black.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 25, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> I don't read @Shamash's post because he is black.


According to the one drop rule, he’s as black as a man from Nigeria


----------



## BingBong (Nov 25, 2021)

holy shit, these are some incredible levels of narcissism. nobody here gives a shit how many blacks your ancestors had gay sex with.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 26, 2021)

So is he 1/16 or 1/32 black? Either way he's a complete nigger.

Also @Shamash , which of these were your super rich grandpa that you leeched off of? Because you SAID you were from Oklahoma.


----------



## Willie Thrills (Nov 26, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> So @Shamash confirmed for Border Reiver/Melungeon, then? No wonder this country is in the mess we're in.
> 
> When I learned how they came to be in Ulster. How do you think they got there? James VI expelled them and put them in Ulster for acting like niggers and when they wouldn't stop the English sent them to the the USA where they taught their reiver ways to blacks, thus creating its unique variant, the American Nigger. Water seeks its own level as they used to say.


You're lying to me, but in a Sectarian way which makes perfect sense to me, so I will allow it.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 26, 2021)

Willie Thrills said:


> You're lying to me, but in a Sectarian way which makes perfect sense to me, so I will allow it.


Despite Wikipedia being a load of crap, there's a surprisingly detailed entry for Border Reivers, or as they're known here, potatoniggers. They even have extant and defunct families listed (Highlanders, both Catholic and Prot, have clans, reivers have families), so I was surprised, but the annotations are there if you want to debate the issue.


----------



## Rapechu (Nov 26, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> According to Buck Breaking, white men were the real degenerate savages who actually preferred the anus of a black man over white woman poon.
> 
> So being proud of your whiteness is pretty gay.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 26, 2021)

Ulster Reivers documentary made in..._Ulster_. So @Willie Thrills, I believe you're being disingenuous.








						In search of the Ulster Reivers
					

A look at the connections between the Border Reivers and County Fermanagh in Ulster. The video was made for the Hawick Reivers (Virtual) Festival and was mad...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## FunPosting101 (Nov 27, 2021)

Heavens to Spergatroid, what a thread.


----------



## Willie Thrills (Nov 27, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Ulster Reivers documentary made in..._Ulster_. So @Willie Thrills, I believe you're being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not being entirely honest, no, that I will confess. 

This is incredibly funny to me, though.


----------



## Willie Thrills (Nov 27, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Despite Wikipedia being a load of crap, there's a surprisingly detailed entry for Border Reivers, or as they're known here, potatoniggers. They even have extant and defunct families listed (Highlanders, both Catholic and Prot, have clans, reivers have families), so I was surprised, but the annotations are there if you want to debate the issue.


I know the Clans, those were originally Irish and they still exist, strongly as Irish Travellers. It's less noble than it sounds.

To put into perspective how hilarious this is, Ulstermen have some wacky beliefs - one of which is that Gaels are foreign, originally African, who God turned white, apparently out of spite, and delivered to Ireland. Some believe every word of that shit.

It does not surprise me, at all, to hear that they were like that in Britain itself. 

I just find it extremely funny.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 27, 2021)

Willie Thrills said:


> I know the Clans, those were originally Irish and they still exist, strongly as Irish Travellers. It's less noble than it sounds.
> 
> To put into perspective how hilarious this is, Ulstermen have some wacky beliefs - one of which is that Gaels are foreign, originally African, who God turned white, apparently out of spite, and delivered to Ireland. Some believe every word of that shit.
> 
> ...


They mixed with the Irish as the population of Northern Ireland is homogeneous, that is genetically they are the one and the same. So everyone there has a little reiver in them. Of course they will each deny it, with one side drunkenly blathering about Cromwell and Drogheda and the other about the Provos and disgusting Papists, while never realizing they are just like their reiver ancestors, simply in a different place and time.

edit: I mean the population before the British decided to import rapefugees, which both sides hate. Which may actually preserve them, ironically.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 27, 2021)

I dont get it... god give us the right to rule over the earth and all its animals, that means negroes are property....

Its all an anglo play to deprave the US of cheeap farm hands....


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 29, 2021)

I am the Eternal Anglo that is here to say that Shamash is the realest nonwhite ever and that I feel honored to have a POC friend


----------



## Adamska (Nov 30, 2021)

@Shamash probably shouldn't kill himself for being at least 1/32 black, he has good odds on being sent to Black Hell if he does, as opposed to being sent to White Hell or Black Heaven.

He'll have to burn in the back of the cauldron for all eternity.


----------



## ZheZuoShan (Nov 30, 2021)

This thread is exactly why I fear making life too easy for my children. You end up with SJW's or people like this. It's good to struggle, it kicks this shit right out of you.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 1, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Also, btw I have ancestors that fought alongside Cromwell against the Irish


So one generation fought so Jews could sell and own slaves, and another generation fought so Jews could be let back into England.
I'm sensing a pattern here.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 8, 2021)

You really redpilled me @Shamash


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Dec 8, 2021)

Very strong possibility that no one reading this board has ever owned a slave, nor did their parents, nor their grandparents.  

Same goes for being a slave.  

Does anyone here think that slavery is good?   I know it is still practiced (openly or practically) in the Middle East and other parts of the world, but not the English speaking world, and probably not the Spanish speaking world, nor in any other Christian country.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 8, 2021)

Marley Rathbone said:


> Does anyone here think that slavery is good? I know it is still practiced (openly or practically) in the Middle East and other parts of the world, but not the English speaking world, and probably not the Spanish speaking world, nor in any other Christian country.


It's awesome that Muslims do this because it's part of their culture, quit being a bigot!  Are you some kind of racist?  Those Saudis can't do their own work, of course they have to import inferior races to do all their physical work for them.


----------



## Adamska (Dec 9, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 2785512
> You really redpilled me @Shamash


Hitler would've gassed that high yeller along with his kin.

@Shamash ; stop acting like a nigger and stop using their crab pot logic. Look, I know you're like 1/16th black, but black people can have class. Your dead grandpappy on Black Wallstreet had gumption and is funding your loser ass.


----------

